# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Ψυγείο >  Παλιές  ηλεκτρικές  συσκευές.

## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

-Φίλοι  φίλες  φίλοι  λόγω  δουλειάς  μου  πέφτουν  στα  χέρια  πολλές  ηλεκτρικές συσκευές  κυρίως  ψυγεία  απο  καλή  προς  μέτρια  έως  κακή  κατάσταση  εξωτερικά  πάντα  τα  οποία  δεν  λειτουργούν  και  τα  δίνω  για  scrap   σκέφτηκα  λοιπόν  μήπως  γνωρίζει  κανένας  κάποιον  που  να  τα  παίρνει  για  επισκευή  ή  ανταλλακτικά  παλιά  υπήρχαν  κάτι  τέτοια  μαγαζιά  μάντρες  που  τα  έπαιρναν  και  έκαναν  εμπόριο  μεταχειρισμένων - επισκευασμένων,  αν  γνωρίζει  κάποιος  κάτι  ας  απαντήσει  ή  αν  ενδιαφέρεται  (είναι  της  δουλειάς)  ας  στείλει  π.μ.

----------

